# Move from Bolton to Salford?



## Liam Edwards (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello 

I'm not sure if this is the rite area to place this question so please correct me if it is. 

I'm planning on moving from Bolton as I've had enough of the area to temporarily move to Salford for around a year to be closer to Manchester City. I'm working on a business and need clients so I have to be closer to the city but I'm on a budget so Salford seems a decent choice. I've had people say on one hand it’s a good choice but on the other hand others are saying it’s a bad choice. So my question is, "Can Salford be as bad as Bolton and is it a safe place to live on a temporary bases?. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 21, 2016)

A moderator ( Lazy Llama , editor , FridgeMagnet ) may want to move this to the "Midlands and the North" forum, where it's more likely to be seen Mancunians who can give Liam the low-down.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 21, 2016)

Where abouts are you looking at? Some parts of Salford are better than others, just like Bolton. Where were you in Bolton?

What kind of transport links into Town do you want? Driving frees you up more but parking is expensive. Otherwise you've got the Metrolink but that limits where you live to use it. As well as Salford you could look at Trafford or Stretford.


----------



## Liam Edwards (Jan 22, 2016)

Well to be honest I don't know Salford, I wanted a place that's around an hour or less walking distance so I'm looking at the moment. I live in Heaton near queens Park. Trasnsport would be bus or the metro link, but I like walking more so been an hour walking distance is within the area that I'm looking for. Thanks for the help


----------



## Favelado (Jan 23, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> A moderator ( Lazy Llama , editor , FridgeMagnet ) may want to move this to the "Midlands and the North" forum, where it's more likely to be seen Mancunians who can give Liam the low-down.



Or Salfordians and Boltonians.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know what your budget it is, but at one time I toyed with the idea of moving home to the North and living in Salford. I liked the look of Chimney Pot Park because they had kept the original terraced housing and done something with it, instead of bulldozing it. People who have more knowledge than I of the city maybe able to tell you if that was a half-baked idea or not, but something to Google while you're waiting.

I think Salford can be unsafe in places but it's a couple of streets good, a couple of streets bad like many urban areas.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 23, 2016)

Liam Edwards said:


> Can Salford be as bad as Bolton and is it a safe place to live on a temporary bases?


Yes and yes.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 23, 2016)

Favelado said:


> I liked the look of Chimney Pot Park because they had kept the original terraced housing and done something with it, instead of bulldozing it.



Ha! We totally looked at that when we lived down there.  Didn't go view it though - iirc the public transport to the uni was a bit bobbins. 

Anyway, OP I can't really give you any useful advice I'm afraid.


----------



## Glitter (Jan 23, 2016)

If you're after walking distance you could look round the Quays/Ordsall or on the other side Firswood and some areas of Trafford. The Quays will be expensive I would imagine. A mate of mine until very recently lived in those new flats on Ordsall Lane (I think it's lane, the road Ordsall hall is on) and never had any problems, although that area certainly has a reputation. 

If you go round the back of the cricket ground (near the Quadrant) that's Firswood which has good transport links and is walkable. It's also walking distance from Chorlton, which is nice but will be expensive to live in as it's trendy and yogurt weavy. 

If you look round those areas check the council tax. IIRC there is a big difference between Salford and Trafford and I can't remember which way it goes.

You could also look around Salford Central station. There's flats up there and you could spit on Town from that distance (the edges of Salford are basically Manchester City Centre).

You could also look at Eccles. Eccles is a shithole but I expect it will be cheap (not sure how long it would take to walk to town, I'm too lazy to have ever tried) It also has the Metrolink. You could go up to Swinton/Pendlebury/Clifton even. No Metrolink there but thebus routes are good and I expect (depending on which bits you choose) you will be able to find something affordable. 

Basically you need to think about exactly what you want and have a look round. Salford is massive and some parts of it are horrible and some are lovely and not all of them are close to Town at all. 

Hope this is useful


----------



## josef1878 (Jan 25, 2016)

You won't find anywhere as posh as Heaton in Salford  Stay where you are and catch the train to Manchester, it's only 20 minutes away


----------



## Patteran (Jan 29, 2016)

If you're from Bolton you'll know immediately whether a salford street's gonna be quiet or a bit sketchy. Most of the old raucous Salford has gone, torn down, with the residents pushed out to Clifton & LH. Lower Broughton/South Langworthy/Clarendon/Whit Lane/Charlestown/Kersall/Weaste wouldn't be ideal for newcomers - the rest is ok. North of Eccles Old Road is nice, quiet enough, from Pendleton to Eccles via the hospital - look round Lancaster Road. The Height's alright, too - & at the far end, Boothstown, which is dead quiet, Worsley, which is posh, & Monton, which thinks it's posh but is too close to Winton & Eccles. Eccles is a strange world of its own - plenty of friendly pubs, though. Top end of Broughton is alright, particularly round The Cliff. And as mentioned above, the Quays & Chapel Street are bursting with new anonymous flats. 

Salford's alright - plenty of my family & friends live there, & the central part is now indistinguishable from Manchester. But I'm more relaxed a mile or so up the road in North Manchester - Middleton, Blackley, or Prestwich, where I live now.


----------



## sazzlelawson (Feb 28, 2016)

I agree with the above posters. In terms of growing your business and having accessibility to clients, have you considered moving to end of the metro lines; Bury, Radcliffe. I think Radcliffe gets undeserved bad press, as a location to base yourself you've get everything you need; large supermarket, metro line & affordable housing.


----------



## Jay Park (Mar 5, 2016)

Any minute now Mr Manchester Barlow will be on here


----------



## Glitter (Mar 5, 2016)

josef1878 said:


> You won't find anywhere as posh as Heaton in Salford  Stay where you are and catch the train to Manchester, it's only 20 minutes away


My Mum's is in Salford and is well posher than Heaton


----------

